# Pct for someone who has had already low testosterone



## freeweights4life (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello everyone. So I already have low testosterone and I'm currently on a 150 mg every two weeks. Me and the doc are still on the trial and error phase to get them to the normal range. I've been thinking of doing some on and off cycles once I get my levels to normal. My questions are.. will I mess up my low testosterone problem even more if I did that? or will I be able to just go back to the regular trt dose and be fine? Second question.. would the on and off cycles be different for me vs someone with normal testosterone as far as doses?  Third question.. what would do you guys think of this cycle for me as the first cycle ever.. it goes.. and this is for testosterone c btw..
Week 1 200 mg
Week 2 200 mg
Week 3 300 mg
Week 4 300 mg
Week 5 300 mg
Week 6 350 mg
Week 7 350 mg

So what do you guys think.  Would this be good doses for a first cycle for me? what would be a good follow up pct for this? Thanks


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 11, 2014)

What are your test levels?
Second, u require zero pct if u are on HRT 
Third,  I would not taper up a dose for a cycle..  They should be longer then 8 weeks if using test E or C and a normal first time cycle is between 400-600 ranges..  Without knowing u, or why u have low T it's hard to recommend anything to u


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 11, 2014)

Also...  If he has u on 150 every two weeks,  assuming u stick yourself,  I would split that to a weekly injection to keep stable levels as E and C have a shorter then 14 day half life and will make u a hormonal roller coaster


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Also...  If he has u on 150 every two weeks,  assuming u stick yourself,  I would split that to a weekly injection to keep stable levels as E and C have a 14 day half life and will make u a hormonal roller coaster



Test e is a 4-5 day half life and test c is a 7 to as high as 9 day half life.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2014)

freeweights4life said:


> Hello everyone. So I already have low testosterone and I'm currently on a 150 mg every two weeks. Me and the doc are still on the trial and error phase to get them to the normal range. I've been thinking of doing some on and off cycles once I get my levels to normal. My questions are.. will I mess up my low testosterone problem even more if I did that? or will I be able to just go back to the regular trt dose and be fine? Second question.. would the on and off cycles be different for me vs someone with normal testosterone as far as doses?  Third question.. what would do you guys think of this cycle for me as the first cycle ever.. it goes.. and this is for testosterone c btw..
> Week 1 200 mg
> Week 2 200 mg
> Week 3 300 mg
> ...



If you're still in exploratory stages with the doc then don't even bother trying to plan a cycle just yet. Spend the time doing some homework on what cycles are best for beginners including doses, frequency of injections based on different esters, evaluate your goals and diet, consider your overall health and decide whether you are looking to reboot your HPTA or stay on TRT for life.  If you want trt for life then no PCT is needed. Running a cycle will possibly make your natural levels worse, but it doesn't matter as you are on a prescription to replace your natural production anyway.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 11, 2014)

Well damn sorry for the misinformation...  I read that years ago and it's never actually mattered enough for me to research again...  My bad


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Well damn sorry for the misinformation...  I read that years ago and it's never actually mattered enough for me to research again...  My bad



I think I read the same  thing you did. It was someone trying to explain the 14 days between injection and beginning PCT.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think I read the same  thing you did. It was someone trying to explain the 14 days between injection and beginning PCT.



Which is the main reason for so many failed PCT's too. PCT has to be based on the half-life, not the old fashioned 2 weeks.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 11, 2014)

Ya I believe u to be correct...


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 11, 2014)

how old are you??  how long as this been an issue for you??  

have you ever tried taking clomid long term?


----------

